# Pandamonium Tut w/ LLL Visionaire&Pop Iris and Florabundi l/s



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

I was asked for this tut, so here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*face :* Full coverage NC15 + Blush TBS Pink Blossom
*eyes :*  H&M base + Quad Pandamonium + LLL Visionaire & Pop Iris + Mascara Cil architect nuit noire
*Lips :* l/s Flora Bundi







Start with a clean moistured face :eek2:  






Put foundation






Put some base on the eyes











Use up at dawn ("Guide de la beaute" brush)






Put it on your eyelid, from the inner corner till the middle






like this






Use violet trance (Sephora #20 eyebrush)






make a line with it (leave the outer area for pandamonium)






Blend (sorry my blending is awful as the base i put fixed too fast the e/s during the time i took thes pics) ("guide de la beaute" brush)






like this






take pandamonium (Makeup Atelier Bursh, looks like the 219)






make another line in the outer part of the eyelid











if your line is not straight, use cotton






Blend (sephora #20 brush)






Use cloudbound (Sephora brush and Yves Rocher for the inner corner)






Put it under the eyebrow till the inner corner and under the bottom lashline
















Result






Take up at dawn again (Nocibe brush)






Put it under the bottom lashline, and stop where the pink stops on the eyelid






do the same with violet trance






and again with pandamonium, don't forget the outer corner






Use liquidlast liner Visionaire






trace a line from the inner corner to the middle (where the pink stops)






Use Pop iris






Make a little line






And go down to your lashline where you stopped Visionaire






Result






Curl you lashes






Put Mascara






Eyes are done !!
















Put some blush, usually I don't use blush, so i put it very lightly (Guide de la beaute Brush)











Take your lipstick (Makeup Atelier thin brush p03)






Draw the outline following those step so it will be easier to be symetrical (due to the vertical line)










The fill in







*done !!*


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 14, 2007)

very nice...i like your lipstick technique


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I could apply liquid liner so nicely.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 14, 2007)

really pretty final result !! 
i love your l/s technique too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

thx girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



KeshieShimmer, the LLL are actually pretty hard to apply, you can use a small brush (usually  use the on I used for lipstick), it's easier, but you have to wash it quickly after !


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice!  The lipstick idea was great!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice tut !!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

thx !
usually I do the lips outline with a pencil but my pink pencil sucks


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2007)

This is really pretty and makes me want to get visionaire!

by the way i really like your hair, it's so shiny


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2007)

i love it!!!


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 14, 2007)

luvly tutorial!!!!
& ur gorgeous!
i <3 pandamonium quad.


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is sooo pretty! I love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 14, 2007)

This tut is freaking AWESOME!!! Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This look is beautiful on you!!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad you all like it !!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty! That lipstick technique is great!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

thx, this technique is really usefull with dark or red lipsticks


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice tutorial!  I like how you did the lines with the eyeshadow and then blended them and how you used two different liquid liners.  The lip trick is good too.  Everything about this tutorial is great!  Thank you!!!


----------



## missy29 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great tutorial. Well done.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 14, 2007)

oh my god .. I need Visionaire liquidlast liner!!! why i didn't get it before???


----------



## tottui (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG you look AMAZING!!! and the blending is so perfect!!!!.... and i looove how you used to different LLL!!... i never would have imagine that!!!!... and you look soooo beautiful with your hair down... its so shiny and healthy.. i want it!.. plase? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!... eveyrthing looks flawless!!!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 15, 2007)

thx !
Tottui my hair is very long, I don't even know what to do with it lol


----------



## entipy (Jun 15, 2007)

VERY nice tut!!! I love that lipstick technique. I've seen a "connect the dots" technique before but not one like this using lines. Very helpful!!

Question, though... Looks like you used about 3 or 4 brushes, maybe? Which ones were they?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, nice! I didn't even think the pandemonium quad was very wearable before seeing this.


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_VERY nice tut!!! I love that lipstick technique. I've seen a "connect the dots" technique before but not one like this using lines. Very helpful!!

Question, though... Looks like you used about 3 or 4 brushes, maybe? Which ones were they?_

 

As you can see on the first photo I've got many brushes !
For the tut I've use many of them, I don't have any MAC except the 188, others are Sephora, Nocibe, Yves Rocher, Guide de la beaute, i will add th brand in the tut, so you can know the brand of each brush


----------



## Taj (Jun 16, 2007)

I love the tutorial.  The liquidlasts give a twist to the pandanmonium look !


----------



## breathless (Jun 22, 2007)

wow! thank you! i don't have that quad, but it looks like fun =]]


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 26, 2007)

oh man! now im mad i didn't get that quad. i love this look


----------



## anjdes (Sep 26, 2007)

Your tutorials are always very precise about techniques...can you do some more


----------



## Luca (Nov 12, 2007)

You have very striking features and your hair is beautiful!  Thanks for this awesome tutorial =)


----------



## nekoneko (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, amazing effect with the liner and these colours! Very chic and original. 
I like very much your eye shape, every make up looks "classy" on you


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 22, 2008)

nice tutorial! Your eyes are beautiful.
Pandamonium Quad is my fave!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 24, 2008)

I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got this quad, so I will def be trying out this look.


----------



## Kalico (Feb 26, 2008)

GREAT tutorial. I haven't been able to figure out how to do my eyes symmetrically until this tutorial! Thank you so much!!


----------



## elib067 (Feb 29, 2008)

the lipstick is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

Very nice, I love it!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 12, 2008)

i love that technique u did with the eyeshadow like just a stripe down it came out so perfect! nd wut is the name of that lipstick its gorgeous


----------

